# speak & type software



## rufusta2 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am looking for software that types what you say. My husband can't type very well & is on an online game. I am looking for a good program that he can use to say what he wants to type.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

What you are looking for is speech recognition software such as "Dragon Naturally Speaking". Here's a link for you
http://www.nuance.com/naturallyspeaking/


----------



## rufusta2 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks, that's about what I'm looking for, but man do they charge alot. I guess I'll just keep looking for a sale on it somewhere.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Keep an eye out.
The cheapest I've seen Dragon for is about $40 on sale .......for the standard edition version 9 .
I bought it at $50 a year ago and am quite satisfied.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

For reference -I used to chat at a site where one chatter was totally disbled (quadroplegic.)
He used Dragon and I was on that site for six months before I realized he was not typing like the rest of us. He has since passed away but was one of the most prolific chatters. It seems Dragon is near perfect if you put adequate practice to have it recognize your voice. Like any software you cannot just open the box and expect it to work perfectly without practice.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Dragon is excellent.


----------



## rufusta2 (Aug 5, 2004)

That's the one I'm planning on. Just have to wait til I have enough saved up on PayPal or get enough Amazon GC's. I don't do the credit card thing. The easiest thing to do would be for my husband to learn to type, but since he pretty nearly cut off his right pointer finger and didn't have the surgery to fix it, it is pretty dead now. 

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

